# 属下(自称)



## Amy Lancer

最近在翻译武侠漫画，和译员在某些问题的处理上意见有分歧。
中文里两人对话（第二人称），经常互相用名字和称谓指代。如武侠小说里属下对主人说：”属下无法再护卫帮主了“。
我偏向于翻译为：”I am on longer able to look after you anymore, my lord."
而有些译员认为这样失去了人物特色，还是想翻译成：“your servant is not able to look after the clan leader anymore."
我想问一问英语母语的人，第二种翻译是否拗口？我个人的观点是武侠漫画毕竟是漫画，要以朗朗上口为第一要务。

类似的情况还有
“我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子”
我的版本：I am the most reliable middlewoman
其他翻译的版本：I, auntie ping is the most.... (我觉得这句语法都是错的）。

男主对女主：“既然姑娘说不知道，那我只好自己搜了”
我的：“since you don't know, I will have to search for it myself."
其他翻译： “since miss doesn't know, I will....


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我的观点是形成统一风格就行。外国人第一次见到your  servant指代自己会懵逼，见习惯了就好了。就跟中国人见惯了翻译腔反而觉得翻译腔有一种另类的美感一样。

不怕另类，就怕不统一。


----------



## hx1997

I, your servant, am...
I, Auntie Ping, am...
Since you don't know, Miss, ...

Your (humble/obedient) servant 指自己在英语里本来就有啊  

不过我也想听听母语人士意见。


----------



## Skatinginbc

帶強烈情緒或色彩, for example, 諸葛亮《 前出師表》 深追先帝遺詔，*臣* ("I, your humble servant") 不勝受恩感激。今當遠離，臨表涕泣，不知所云。

僅是慣性自謙, for example, 諸葛亮《 後出師表》自*臣* ("I") 到漢中，中間朞年耳，然喪趙雲、陽羣、馬玉、閻芝、丁立、白壽、劉郃、鄧銅等及曲長屯將七十餘人...


Amy Lancer said:


> ”属下无法再护卫帮主了“。


Without further context, I am inclined to interpret "属下" as more than 自謙.  So, 我偏向：”I, your servant, can no longer look after you, my lord."


----------



## brofeelgood

Maybe these:

”属下无法再护卫帮主了“
My Lord, forgive your humble servant for no longer being able to protect you.

“我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子”
I, your mistress Ping, am the most dependable human trafficker there is.

“既然姑娘说不知道，那我只好自己搜了”
Since you claim not to know, young lady, I'll go look for it myself.


----------



## Oswinw011

兄弟有答案了也贴出来借鉴一下啊。这种中文敬语之类没办法完全对应英语。我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子这个给个个人看法: No other middleman is more accountable than me, Ping the. ..


----------



## Skatinginbc

brofeelgood said:


> 最可靠的人贩子...
> the most dependable human trafficker there is.



the most reliable human trafficker there is.
"Dependable" 也行, 不過, 我個人的感受是: dependable (可依賴的) 較有人情味 (with a comfy resonance), reliable (靠譜的) 較機器化 (impassive, 就事論事).  絕情的 human trafficker 用有人情味的 dependable 來形容, 猛然一見, 覺得有點衝突感 (ironic).


brofeelgood said:


> 我平大娘...
> I, your mistress Ping...



「 平」 有多種可能, 譬如可能是夫姓, 也可能是子名 (e.g., 李晶《人情社會》 富平的媽媽平大娘) 。「大娘」的意思也有多種可能。資訊欠缺的情況下要我翻, 我想到的是 Bosslady Ping (a female leader of a human trafficking gang), 也就是 brofeelgood 建議的 mistress Ping (a woman in a position of authority or control)。


----------



## Amy Lancer

brofeelgood said:


> Maybe these:
> 
> ”属下无法再护卫帮主了“
> My Lord, forgive your humble servant for no longer being able to protect you.
> 
> “我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子”
> I, your mistress Ping, am the most dependable human trafficker there is.
> 
> “既然姑娘说不知道，那我只好自己搜了”
> Since you claim not to know, young lady, I'll go look for it myself.



谢谢你的翻译，帮主那一句这样处理之后既保留了第三人称那种忠仆的感觉，又不会特别突兀！

不过平大娘那句我还是有不同意见：

上下文里平大娘是在说自己价钱公道，买卖丫鬟仆人都很实惠。

我倾向于认为”我平大娘“这个结构在这个语境下并不是拿来强调身份，而是体现豪爽（好做生意） 。在英语里用 【 I，身份同位语，谓语 】情感有些太强烈了。所以我和几位其他翻译还是把 “平大娘” 删了。


----------



## Amy Lancer

谢谢你的分析，我也觉得翻译为第一人称还是第三人称，要看“情感是否强烈”。出师表的例子我先抄下来了~




Skatinginbc said:


> 帶強烈情緒或色彩, for example, 諸葛亮《 前出師表》 深追先帝遺詔，*臣* ("I, your humble servant") 不勝受恩感激。今當遠離，臨表涕泣，不知所云。
> 
> 僅是慣性自謙, for example, 諸葛亮《 後出師表》自*臣* ("I") 到漢中，中間朞年耳，然喪趙雲、陽羣、馬玉、閻芝、丁立、白壽、劉郃、鄧銅等及曲長屯將七十餘人...
> 
> Without further context, I am inclined to interpret "属下" as more than 自謙.  So, 我偏向：”I, your servant, can no longer look after you, my lord."


----------



## Amy Lancer

Skatinginbc said:


> the most reliable human trafficker there is.
> "Dependable" 也行, 不過, 我個人的感受是: dependable (可依賴的) 較有人情味 (with a comfy resonance), reliable (靠譜的) 較機器化 (impassive, 就事論事).  絕情的 human trafficker 用有人情味的 dependable 來形容, 猛然一見, 覺得有點衝突感 (ironic).
> 
> 「 平」 有多種可能, 譬如可能是夫姓, 也可能是子名 (e.g., 李晶《人情社會》 富平的媽媽平大娘) 。「大娘」的意思也有多種可能。資訊欠缺的情況下要我翻, 我想到的是 Bosslady Ping (a female leader of a human trafficking gang), 也就是 brofeelgood 建議的 mistress Ping (a woman in a position of authority or control)。



漫画中平大娘就是主角在附近喊来的一个人牙婆（人贩），确实没有更多语境知道“平”到底是夫姓还是名字，甚至也可能是大娘曾经大刀阔斧荡“平”这条街原来的人贩子市场，所以江湖人称“平”大娘。漫画里她是一个就出场一次的路人甲中的路人甲，所以不用很在意她的名字。只要有个代号，下次出现不要换代号就行。

还有这句话的背景是两人做生意，平大娘想表示自己价钱公道好做买卖。并不是生离死别情感强烈的语境，所以我觉得“平大娘”这个信息不用保留到英文里去，尤其考虑到这是漫画，语句结构简单一些比较好。


----------



## Amy Lancer

hx1997 said:


> I, your servant, am...
> I, Auntie Ping, am...
> Since you don't know, Miss, ...
> 
> Your (humble/obedient) servant 指自己在英语里本来就有啊
> 
> 不过我也想听听母语人士意见。


是的，不过我在英语区问了一些英语母语的人士，有人说 Your humnble servant现在听起来带有意料之外的喜剧色彩了。哎，作为不是母语的翻译真是不敢用词


----------



## Amy Lancer

Oswinw011 said:


> 兄弟有答案了也贴出来借鉴一下啊。这种中文敬语之类没办法完全对应英语。我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子这个给个个人看法: No other middleman is more accountable than me, Ping the. ..



本帖讨论+英语区讨论我总结一下哈：
1. 母语人群偏向于不保留中文敬语，除非刚好对上英文中现有的 my lady/your highness 等用词
2. 英语区有人提出 your humble servant 这个词拿来自指，有一点喜剧效果
3. 英语区+中文区都有人表示如果情感非常强烈，可以保留这种特殊的格式，但是绝对不能通篇都是
4. 我加一点：我翻译的是漫画，用户是一般的漫画读者（甚至可能对东方文化毫无了解），他们的阅读习惯是疯狂跳读，大部分时候关注点基本在画面，除了重要情节点，文字最好不要抢画面的风头，所以 短/简单/一目了然/地道 是我们追求的宗旨。

关于三句话，我列一下我个人偏向的：
1. 属下帮助那段生离死别，情感强烈，可以保留第三人称，但是
My Lord, forgive your humble servant for no longer being able to protect you.

2. 平大娘那句联系上下情感并不强烈，平大娘也是个某个十八线配角，可以删去“平大娘”
I am the most reliable...

3. 男女主有一点点暧昧了
Since you claim not to know, young lady, I'll go look for it myself.


----------



## brofeelgood

Amy Lancer said:


> 是的，不过我在英语区问了一些英语母语的人士，有人说 Your humnble servant现在听起来带有意料之外的喜剧色彩了。哎，作为不是母语的翻译真是不敢用词


这说明了语境的重要性。“属下无法再护卫帮主了”这句话本身就是武侠漫画世界里或古代才会出现的。若在今时今日的现实生活中听到这么一句，是谁也会喷饭且觉得不伦不类的不是吗？

相同的道理。"Your humble servant" 从十四/五世纪开始直到十九世纪末已有多项文书记载，但当中可没一个是带有搞笑成分的。奴隶制度被废除之后，说的做的推动的都是人人平等、待人需谦恭有礼的概念，所以这种带有自贬自嘲的自称也自然而然渐渐地被淘汰遗忘掉。现在听到，除了为了带出古板滑稽装腔做作的效果，应该也没什么别的用途了。





Source: Home : Oxford English Dictionary


----------



## Skatinginbc

Amy Lancer said:


> 漫画中平大娘就是主角在附近喊来的一个人牙婆（人贩）


原來是個牙婆 (也叫牙嫂) “slave broker”.


Amy Lancer said:


> “我平大娘是最可靠的人贩子”


牙婆怎麼可能自稱“人販子”（human trafficker）？  難以置信


Skatinginbc said:


> 帶強烈情緒或色彩...your humble servant


我說的「色彩」包括：
(1) 諂媚: 「為幫主搥背搓腳是属下前世修來的福。」
(2) 虛偽 (装腔做作):  在刑部官員面前對幫主說:「属下無法再維護幫主了, 不能再替幫主隱瞞叛國謀逆的罪行。」==> 存心誣陷幫主.
(3) 不倫不類的滑稽: 警員對警察局長說:「属下立馬去辦。」==> 該警員穿的 T shirt 前面印著:「警察是謙卑的公僕。」背後印著:「警署是最強大的街頭幫派。」跟 brofeelgood 說的，異曲同工 ：


brofeelgood said:


> 觉得不伦不类...古板滑稽装腔做作的效果


----------

